# Media jobs in Spain?



## Annie23 (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi, we're thinking of starting a new life in Spain with our 2 kids. I'm a local journalist and my husband is in sales. Does anyone have any English media/PR contacts they could put my way to give us a head start before I blitz every British paper over there? Thanks.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Annie23 said:


> Hi, we're thinking of starting a new life in Spain with our 2 kids. I'm a local journalist and my husband is in sales. Does anyone have any English media/PR contacts they could put my way to give us a head start before I blitz every British paper over there? Thanks.


The two people I know who work as journalists for british newspapers in my area do it for next to no pay at all, certainly if you dont speak or write Spanish, But try googling and sending them your CV

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I have written for many of the expat rags and have a media list of some 200+ papers/magazines etc 

Pls feel free to PM me.


----------



## Annie23 (Jun 26, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> I have written for many of the expat rags and have a media list of some 200+ papers/magazines etc
> 
> Pls feel free to PM me.


Thanks for the reply. Do you find there's much freelance work in Spain generally? Does it pay reasonably well? Was also thinking could try for some copyrighting work maybe for an English PR?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Freelance pays peanuts if anything - often it's done on an intercambio! The editors consider they are doing you a favour by allowing you to fill their sccs!

There are almost no English PRs. 

I am afraid you really need to think this move through. This is expatshire with micro-businesses.


----------

